

Resigning from the Technical Committee - fapjacks
https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/11/msg00071.html

======
wpietri
I really love seeing technical leaders talk personally like this. E.g., "I
badly underestimated the amount of emotional effort and attention that it was
going to require". When I started, I felt like I couldn't admit to anything so
human. And not just in public, but even to myself. That had an enormous cost.

Software is a human enterprise. Especially so open-source software, where so
many people do it out of love, not from fear that they'll lose their house.
It's really heartening to me how much people are explicitly discussing the
human experience of contributors these days, and I hope we keep going in this
direction.

------
eksith
Some context in the previous thread on Tollef's resignation
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8615962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8615962)

